# What kind of ducks?



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 22, 2014)

Very small pretty ducks were in my lake yesterday. What kind are they? They don't look like hudded mergansers and never dove under the water. One male and 4 females. He must be a real stud.

gt40


----------



## jonathon27 (Nov 22, 2014)

Buffleheads


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Nov 22, 2014)

jonathon27 said:


> buffleheads





.x2


----------



## 139sst (Nov 22, 2014)

The females are on the left with a lone drake on Far right.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 23, 2014)

thats typically how many hens you see per drake


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 23, 2014)

Are they any good to eat? The only ones that I've liked are woodies and teal. Forget the others including geese.

gt40


----------



## lxbowhunter (Nov 23, 2014)

No good to eat,can't hardly get past their smell to clean them


----------



## wildman0517 (Nov 24, 2014)

Eats mainly fish so they have a really fishy smell , never tried eating one


----------



## across the river (Nov 24, 2014)

wildman0517 said:


> Eats mainly fish so they have a really fishy smell , never tried eating one



You are confusing them with hooded mergansers.  Buffleheads don't typically eat fish.


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 24, 2014)

across the river said:


> You are confusing them with hooded mergansers.  Buffleheads don't typically eat fish.



They eat insects, snails, crustaceans various other invertebrates, small fish, and some plant material


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 24, 2014)

Lay one on the front of the boat and keep hunting. Try to clean it after that and then get back with me......


----------

